
Things that are true that almost nobody agrees with me on - toomasb
https://www.toomas.net/2019/04/23/things-that-are-true-that-almost-nobody-agrees-with-me-on/
======
ziddoap
I think a lot of these are agreeable, even some of your prophecies seem
reasonable.

I wonder why you titled it "Things that are true", however, and don't have a
single source to any of your claims. Especially when a lot of these points are
opinion based.

It would be nice if you either title accurately, or source your "truths".

>There will be a trillion dollar cryptocurrency within 3 years, likely
Bitcoin.

Source, please.

> Remote work will become the default for most people. 9 to 5 will largely be
> a thing of the past.

Source, please

~~~
toomasb
The title is based on an infamous interview question by Peter Thiel “What
important truth do very few people agree with you on?”.

I agree the title would more accurately (and less provocatively) be “Things
that I believe to be true that almost nobody agrees with me on”

~~~
ziddoap
Fair enough, I am not familiar with this quote. I much prefer the less
provacative title, but interesting read nonetheless.

------
Hackbraten
> information funnel

I’m not sure I understand how an information funnel can be objectively good or
bad. I’d have appreciated the article to elaborate on this.

Information is not good or bad, harmful or useful in itself. Its effects
depend on attributes highly individual to the recipient, such as media
literacy, cultural background, and personal circumstances.

~~~
toomasb
yeah I guess this is probably individual, but I would argue it's definitely
possible to define for yourself how "noisy" (or time-wasting) certain sources
of information are (which doesn't mean they can't be entertaining).

I personally experienced this when I was literally going to 9gag tens if not
hundreds of times per day. It was more of a habit or addiction than a
conscious choice at that point

------
k__
"Things that are true" seems a bit of a stretch here.

